# Free to a good home...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's that time again where I've looked in my garage and accumulated more than I care to admit. Anyways with various members and so forth we swap samples and I in general buy too much.

So I have this lot available free to a good home - enough in most products to give them a try.

-RainX Glass Cleaner - Full
-Tropicare QD - Full
-Ceramishield - About 20ml in the bottle
-ONR pre 2012 version - not sure on bottle size - at least 150ml there I'd think
-Stranjgloss Hjul Wheel Cleaner Concentrate - 125ml or so there
-Duragloss Aquawax - maybe 40ml in it
-Maxolen 97 Perfect Surface Cut - 80ml maybe
-Maxolen Liquid Detailing Wax - 100ml
-Zaino Z16 - probably only 20-30ml in the bottle but enough for a set of tyres or 2
-Turtlewax Ice Wheel Cleaner - about 300-350ml in there I'd think

I'd want someone to take it as a lot - not a bad wee starter kit either to be fair.










Collection only at the moment please. I'm from Dumbarton but also work just across from the Southern General if it's through the week you wish to collect. I also tend to be in Edinburgh once a week too.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Some cracking stuff there, good luck.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chisai said:


> Some cracking stuff there, good luck.


Not fancy it yourself Chris?

It's just sitting on myself so someone is as well to get some use from it!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Would love this lot but I could buy it all brand new in the petrol costs to get t Scotland haha. Sure you will manage to get rid soon enough mate. Good on ya giving it away


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Provisionally spoken for by member Marc147 at the moment... he's PM'd me.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Leave it for someone else for a change. You've already been over generous with distributing extra stuff.


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll take it off your hands if he doesn't want it, I'm in old kilpatrick  could come today


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll take it off your hands, I'm in Dunfermline but could meet you in Edinburgh?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is kind of you to offer stuff to someone who would make use of it.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Darn wish you were closer.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

oh dear.....

(somehow I felt this coming :lol

You should have said, I would have taken the ONR off your hands, makes a good clay lube :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry Spoony, thread hi-jack.
Mick I've got some ONR you can have if you pm me your details. I just still don't feel right using it, and, yes I know it's great stuff and does the job but I'm an old skool washer, taught to me through the generations....... WATER and plenty of it!!!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Very generous of you matey, ill drop you a PM in a mo :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd have taken some of it too spoony.. some great gear in there :thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

It is indeed  especially for me as i am just starting out in the world of detailing


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

congrats marc


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

doh wished id spotted this sooner,would have happily exchanged something in return...such a good chap for doing this,esp when he could sell on gumtree or ebay


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chisai said:


> Sorry Spoony, thread hi-jack.
> Mick I've got some ONR you can have if you pm me your details. I just still don't feel right using it, and, yes I know it's great stuff and does the job but I'm an old skool washer, taught to me through the generations....... WATER and plenty of it!!!!


top man, collected it today, sorry I never had more time to chat, was rushed today. Ill catch you again no doubt :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, thanks for the swap Mick and it's always nice to put a face to a user name.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there.Very generous of you

Can i take the rain x please?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Think you'll find it's all gone mr.t You need to be quicker on here.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Probably won't be the last time I give stuff away :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> *DEFINATELY* won't be the last time I give stuff away :lol:


EFA  :lol:


----------

